# Germintion useing rockwool



## oneshot (May 13, 2009)

Hello to all
This is my first time at this so I just want to have someone explain it one more time,Iam ready to get started.The system is DWc and want to start or gem them with rockwool..I plan on useing coco fiber on the bottom of the net cup..and then add kydoton to it after gerinating.Please send link or explain would be great.
Thankls
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 14, 2009)

I germ in rockwool & this is how I do it. I use Grodan starter cubes. You need to get a propagation tray, a mini cube tray, heat mat with thermostat, 3" & 8" domes & a good grow flouro. light. All but the light you can get from Grodan. Soak the beans in a glass in distilled water till they sink(over night). Soak the cubes in distilled water & place the beans in the cubes about 1/4" to 1/2" deep & cover the hole with your finger. Place the cubes with seeds in them in the mini cube tray. Fill the propagation tray with distilled water about 3/4" deep with the heat mat under the tray, set at about 83 degrees. Place the mini cube tray on the prop. tray. Cover with 3" dome. Sprouting should start in about 3 days. Once you see green, place the light as low as you can get it over the seedlings. Keep the light tight on the plants for 2 to 3 weeks. Than you can move them to your system. Most of the time I get 100% germination this way. Later Man


----------



## oneshot (May 14, 2009)

Thanks DLM3
That was great to let me know for sure on the rite way..Iam looking forward to starting.got system built today,just need to paint it white.
Will post pictures when I get it going..
thanks again
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 15, 2009)

Dont use the room till all the fumes from the paint are gone(about 2 to 3 days). It can kill seedlings.


----------



## oneshot (May 16, 2009)

DLM3
about how high do i need to let them grow before transplanting?After the rockwool is soaked in water and then put the s eed in rockwool,then use the grow floro in tray to let germinate??
i think the PH of the grow floro is supose to be 5.5 to less then 6?
oneshot


----------



## pcduck (May 16, 2009)

I have start my ph at 5.8  in my DWC.
Once roots show on the bottom of my rockwell cube I put the  cube in by dwc under the big light.


----------



## D3 (May 16, 2009)

The height really doesn't matter. Like pcduck said, when you see roots, it's ready to be moved. Dont put anything in the water, there too young for any nutes for the first 2 to 3 weeks. Than start low about 200 ppm. PH 5.5 to 6.0 Later Man


----------



## oneshot (May 16, 2009)

Duck&DLM3anything else you can tell me iam listening very hard and reading all the time..
things will be here monday and ill be close to getting going..
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 18, 2009)

I cant think of anything else, It sounds like your ready to go.


----------



## oneshot (May 19, 2009)

ok guys
do i need to add lime to my water the first time in my dwc system?
oneshot


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2009)

oneshot said:
			
		

> ok guys
> do i need to add lime to my water the first time in my dwc system?
> oneshot



NO.  

Your water should be as close to 0 ppm as possible and your pH from about 5.5 to 6.0.


----------



## oneshot (May 20, 2009)

thank hemp
the tap water here is 290ppm,is there a good way to bring it down..
bottled water i tested was 37ppm..sure would hate to buy distiled wat er..
oneshot


----------



## D3 (May 20, 2009)

Go to one of those stands on the side of the road. You need to supply your own bottles. Thats what I do & my ppm's are around 30 to start with.


----------



## oneshot (May 22, 2009)

Ive been reading differnt ways and times to soak the rockwool,can someone tell me that..one said soak for 1/2 hour then flush the rockwool,
this sound ok?
oneshot
Ive got everything but the HPS light


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 22, 2009)

I take my rockwool and dip it in ph adjusted water, then gently squezze out the excess water.  I take the seed that has cracked from the paper towel method and put it down in the rockwool cube.  If the seed has a root that is not straight (common), I use the tip of a pair of tweezers to make the hole in the rockwool cube bigger.  Once I get the seed down in the hole I gently push the rockwoll back together so the roots are not getting light
hold on i got a pic for ya.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 22, 2009)

Ok the first pic are some Sensi Star seeds.  These were soaked in regualr water overnight, then put in a paper towel zip lock bag for two days.  They came out of the plastic bag with 1/2 inch roots popping out the seed capsule.  I put them in the rockwool cubes that had been dipped in ph adjusted water to 5.9 and then squeezed the excess water.  The seeds were popping out the cubes in less than 24 hours and I can see the seed capsules about to pop off the tips.  The other pics are a few clones and other sprouted seeds under my humidity dome.  These all have roots popping out the bottom and are ready to be moved to DWC.  Seeing has always made it easier for me to understand something than reading a description, hope this helps.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 31, 2009)

Hey NYC,

Thanks very much for this thread. I'm just about to take the plunge into DWC with a Stealth Hydro kit (that, yes, I paid too much for). I'm gonna germ 2 Super Lemon Haze seeds and try to clone 2 leaves from a mother plant that is pre-flowering now. I just finished reorganizing the closet grow space. 

You got me to thinking. I don't have a second reservoir. What's the best way to change out the water every week when you only have one reservoir? This is a 6 gallon reservoir. Do you drain 3 then add 3 gallons, drain 3 more and add 3 more gallons? The kit came with directions but no clear guidance on how to change out the water every week. Do you turn off the pumps when you do this? How long can the plants be offline from the pump before it causes problems...1/2 hour, 1 hour?


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 31, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> Hey NYC,
> 
> You got me to thinking. I don't have a second reservoir. What's the best way to change out the water every week when you only have one reservoir? This is a 6 gallon reservoir. Do you drain 3 then add 3 gallons, drain 3 more and add 3 more gallons? The kit came with directions but no clear guidance on how to change out the water every week. Do you turn off the pumps when you do this? How long can the plants be offline from the pump before it causes problems...1/2 hour, 1 hour?


 
What is the design of your DWC like?  Got a pic?  I design my resevoirs so that the tubing from the air pumps goes through a check valve and then the tubing runs into the res on the side near the top.  This way I can just lift the lid off the res, plants and all, and just set it on an empty container that i bought as an extra.  Then all I have to do is disconnect the air line at the check valve, and I can remove the res from the room and wash it+mix new nutes.  The air pump never gets shut off.  I have left mine out of solution for over an hour before with no adverse consequences, but obviously the less time out of the nutes the better.  really, even if you have one that you overpaid for, it can end up being more beneficial to design your own that exactly fits your grow space.


----------

